# Newquay and Padstow advice



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,
we are thinking of going to Porth Beach April bank holiday. The campsite has great reviews but a lot of people on other forums have said Newquay is not very nice and has gone downhill like Blackpool? Has anyone stayed there? any advice is appreciated.
There is myself, Wife and young son.
We like to go walking, bike riding chilling out and pub lunches.
Many thanks.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Haven't been to Newquay for a while but we often go to Padstow. It does get very busy and parking is a nightmare. There used to be a park and ride at the top of the hill on the western side approach road (A389) which was fine for motorhomes (right next to a Tesco supermarket too). I assume it's still there but we normally now visit friends who live in Rock, so we get the little ferry across to Padstow harbour. You could do the opposite trip and walk around to Daymer bay if you wanted a really nice beach, also visit the charming little church of St Enodoc in the sand dunes.

Other good places to visit are Port Isaac (where Doc Martin is filmed) but don't even think of trying to drive through by the harbour, even in a car! They don't allow parking on the harbour beach any more however there is a good car park at the top of the village on the Port Gaverne side, no height barriers and lots of spaces with overhang. There were a couple of larger bays for motorhomes but the tourist office caravan tends to occupy those!

If you don't know the area and want any more suggestions for places to visit, repost or pm me.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the in depth info Roger it is really appreciated.
We intend to leave the van and not use it to get anywhere, we have chosen the site as it is right next to the beach and you can walk into town fairly quickly and easily.
There is also a bus stop at the site to take you places so intend on using that if we want to go further afield.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> There used to be a park and ride at the top of the hill on the western side approach road (A389) which was fine for motorhomes (right next to a Tesco supermarket too). I assume it's still there.


It was certainly there last summer, as we used it :!:

Padstow was heaving.

Mark


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We went to Porth Beach last April and it's a lovely site, and you can walk straight across the road and onto the beach. Others are right when they Newquay is past its best BUT, when in the area I suggest you go to Crantock beach which is absolutely beautiful - close to Newquay but a million miles away in terms of atmosphere.

I'd suggest you DO use your motorhome for getting around, otherwise you'll be quite restricted unless using bikes or towing a small car (which could be even more restrictive while getting there in the first place). Not sure how big your motorhome is, but we've toured Cornwall many times in our 7.3metre Bessacarr without any trouble.

Port Isaac definitely well worth a visit, but Roger Black is spot on with his parking recommendation, and with Daymar Beach as a suggested visit. Unless parking in Padstow has changed since last April, then there's a HUGE car park down by the harbour, and motorhomes can use the coach spaces. At least, we have on several occasions without getting ticked off or fined. Probably wise to pay whatever they want for coach parking however.

Sure you'll have a great time in this lovely part of the world.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Living in Cornwall I try and avoid Newquay but if I was going to stay in the vicinity I would go to Treago Farm which is a pretty idyllic spot and on the right side of town for the best walks, albeit a bit far to walk into town.

We often go to Padstow for the day, can you split your holiday between the two?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I live in Newquay and I agree that during the high season the town is noisy. However at Porth Beach you are far enough away from the town to miss most of the towns noise etc. Porth beach is usually quite quiet and on one side of it is Porth Island. This is well worth walking to the end of as at many high tides there is what is known locally as the blowing hole. The sea enters underneath the cliff and blows out high into the air up a vent hole. At the right time it can be quite spectacular.
Walking from Porth up the coastal footpath towards Watergate Bay, Mawgan Porth, Padstow etc is worth doing and the comments about Crantock beach on the other side of Newquay are worth noting.
The owners of Porth Beach touring park are friends of mine so I will make no comments on the site as it will be seen as biassed on the forum. 
Despite bad publicity Newquay does have a lot to offer, try the harbour or The River gannell estuary for instance. The latter is well away from any town centre noise.
Any info you specifically want please ask
Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We stopped close to Watergate Bay last September bus stop right outside the Site which ran the coastal route to Padstow and Newqey. On our last day we visited Newquey having not been there for some 30 years. Took us 45 minutes to find some where to park, sorry but also not impressed with the place, also called at St Martins all car parks were full and so left for Devon.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the info it is appreciated.
We are still unsure as where to go so more hours will be spent reading reviews and comparing sites ;-0

Your friends have a lovely looking site Chudders.

If anybody else has a view on my question then please feel free to leave your input.
Kind regards.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Polzeath is lovely.

Its over the river from Padstow and has a few campsite overlooking the lovely beach. We stayed at one right next to the beach on the left as you look out to sea. I'll try and work out which one. Not cheap but nowhere is in Cornwall nowadays.

There are a few pubs/restaraunts, surfshops and a public bus will take you to Rock where you can get the ferry over to Padstow. No need to park then.

We got the ferry back and then walked around the headland back to Polzeath.

Cycling along the Camel trail from Wadebridge to Padstow would be good too. Much easier to park in Wadebridge. We did it so it must be an easy ride. Its an old railway line so all off road.

A lovely part of the world.

Have a great trip.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

It was the Tristram Campsite in Polzeath that we stayed at a few years ago.

Polzeath Campsite

It is a great location.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Porth Beach*

we have booked a week at porth beach in july and plan to tour around for a second week. i liked the idea of being so close to the beach.it would be nice to know what you decide to do and any other sites to visit.


----------

